#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Давал ли Будда определение чувствующего существа?

## VladimirS

В отношении питания (пищи)?

И какие рекомендации по питанию он давал? Мясо, овощи, растения.
----------------------------
Вот например европейская наука раньше не знала, что растения (помидоры) реагируют-чувствуют-различают злонамеренного и доброго к ним человека. И наверное считала помидоры не чувствующими существами.
А потом приборами замеряли и узнали, что они чувствуют.

А Будда?
Он как определял?

----------

Володя Володя (15.05.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> ----------------------------
> Вот например европейская наука раньше не знала, что растения (помидоры) реагируют-чувствуют-различают злонамеренного и доброго к ним человека. И наверное считала помидоры не чувствующими существами.
> А потом приборами замеряли и узнали, что они чувствуют.

----------

Володя Володя (15.05.2013), Дхармананда (14.05.2013), Кузьмич (15.05.2013), Маркион (14.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В отношении питания (пищи)?
> 
> И какие рекомендации по питанию он давал? Мясо, овощи, растения.
> ----------------------------
> Вот например европейская наука раньше не знала, что растения (помидоры) реагируют-чувствуют-различают злонамеренного и доброго к ним человека. И наверное считала помидоры не чувствующими существами.
> А потом приборами замеряли и узнали, что они чувствуют.
> 
> А Будда?
> Он как определял?


Панатипата - те, кто обладают вдохом и выдохом. Все животные.

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Echo (14.05.2013), Богдан Б (15.05.2013), Володя Володя (15.05.2013), Жека (16.05.2013)

----------


## VladimirS

> Панатипата - те, кто обладают вдохом и выдохом. Все животные.


А как говорил Будда? Чувствующие или животные?

Прошу использовать точные термины и определения, а то я ничего не пойму.

----------


## Топпер

> А как говорил Будда? Чувствующие или животные?
> 
> Прошу использовать точные термины и определения, а то я ничего не пойму.


В обетах те, кто обладает вдохом и выдохом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Панатипата - те, кто обладают вдохом и выдохом. Все животные.



Хм... Растения поглощают углекислый газ и выделяют кислород ... Условно, можно сказать - дышат...

----------

Aion (16.05.2013), Neljorma (15.05.2013), Алик (22.05.2013), Володя Володя (15.05.2013), Кузьмич (15.05.2013)

----------


## Николай Булев

А ещё есть такая штука. Может, не к месту, но всё же:

«Когда все нужные части собраны,
Мы называем это «телегой».
Так и когда все пять групп существуют,
Мы говорим о «живом существе» (см. S. V. 10).

----------


## VladimirS

> В обетах те, кто обладает вдохом и выдохом.


Тогда получается, что растения однозначно чувствующие и по версии Будды и по опытам европейских учёных.

И какие тут могут быть выводы?
Возвращаясь к контексту (пища, питание)  моего первого поста?

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда получается, что растения однозначно чувствующие.


Нет. Растительный мир не входит в колесо перерождений.

И вообще не стоит изобретать велосипед. Буддийская традиция всех школ считает таковыми только животных.

----------

Богдан Б (15.05.2013), Маркион (14.05.2013)

----------


## VladimirS

> Нет. Растительный мир не входит в колесо перерождений.


Это уже следующий шаг.
Но меня интересует предыдущий.
Растения чувствующие вещества?
Если опыт с помидорами, когда они различают злого и доброго человека, верен, то что это? Чувствование-реагирование?




> И вообще не стоит изобретать велосипед. Буддийская традиция всех школ считает таковыми только животных.


Я ещё раз переспрашиваю, (потому что помню, что знакомый буддист использовал именно слово "чувствующие существа", а не "животные" ) - как говорил сам Будда? Животные или чувствующие существа?

Каковы точные слова Будды в этом вопросе?

----------


## Топпер

> Это уже следующий шаг.


Это не следующий шаг. К буддизму он не имеет отношения.



> Но меня интересует предыдущий.
> Растения чувствующие вещества?
> Если опыт с помидорами, когда они различают злого и доброго человека, верен, то что это? Чувствование-реагирование?


Помидоры, прежде всего, вкусные существа. Для буддистов достаточно того, что они не входят в круг перерождений. В них нельзя переродиться, они не создают камму, у них нет сознания (читты, винньяна ккхандхи).



> Я ещё раз переспрашиваю, (потому что помню, что знакомый буддист использовал именно слово "чувствующие существа", а не "животные" ) - как говорил сам Будда? Животные или чувствующие существа?


Под чувствующими существами подразумеваются животные.

----------

Богдан Б (15.05.2013), Маркион (14.05.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот например европейская наука раньше не знала, что растения (помидоры) реагируют-чувствуют-различают злонамеренного и доброго к ним человека. И наверное считала помидоры не чувствующими существами.
> А потом приборами замеряли и узнали, что они чувствуют.


Ну, а в Индии, во времена Будды, люди сплошь и рядом считали растения чувствующими существами. Даже воду и землю, порой, считали чувствующими. В джайнизме, например, растения однозначно относятся к чувствующим существам.

И предписание запрещающее монахам повреждать растения - шаг навстречу таким верованиям населения.

----------

Aion (16.05.2013), VladimirS (14.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.05.2013), Маркион (14.05.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Кстати, те последователи джайнизма, которые обладают способностью помнить прошлые перерождения, даже вспоминают свои прошлые жизни в форме растений, например как они были деревьями, как их там пилили, рубили, строгали и т.д. 
Что в общем-то тоже интересный факт... Говорит, наверное, о связи содержания подобных воспоминаний с тем, какие взгляды вспоминающий исповедует.

----------

Aion (16.05.2013), AndyZ (14.05.2013), VladimirS (14.05.2013), Маркион (14.05.2013), Топпер- (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## VladimirS

> Это не следующий шаг. К буддизму он не имеет отношения.


Хмм....Значит Ваша фраза "Растительный мир не входит в колесо перерождений." к буддизму не имеет отношения?
Тогда зачем её было писать?




> Помидоры, прежде всего, вкусные существа.


Я ж не про градацию спрашиваю, что прежде, а что потом, во вторых.
Я в очередной раз спрашиваю, что говорил Будда об этом, чтобы понять коренное понимание , определение чувствующих существ.
А Вы в очередной раз пишете про буддистов вообще.
Я так понимаю, у Вас нет ответа на мой вопрос.
Ну и ничего  :Smilie:  Может кто другой ответит.




> Под чувствующими существами подразумеваются животные.


Кем и исходя из чего, кроме функции дыхания?

Беглый взгляд по инету говорит о том, что растения дышат. Хоть и по разному. Дышат, когда нет солнца.

----------


## Топпер

> Хмм....Значит Ваша фраза "Растительный мир не входит в колесо перерождений." к буддизму не имеет отношения?
> Тогда зачем её было писать?


Третий раз вам повторяю: растения не входят в цикл перерождений.



> Я в очередной раз спрашиваю, что говорил Будда об этом, чтобы понять коренное понимание , определение чувствующих существ.


Третий раз пишу: Будда подразумевал животных.



> Беглый взгляд по инету говорит о том, что растения дышат. Хоть и по разному. Дышат, когда нет солнца.


А ещё они размножаются также, как животные. Но это не делает их обладателями сознания.

----------


## Маркион

> Ну, а в Индии, во времена Будды, люди сплошь и рядом считали растения чувствующими существами. Даже воду и землю, порой, считали чувствующими. В джайнизме, например, растения однозначно относятся к чувствующим существам.
> 
> И предписание запрещающее монахам повреждать растения - шаг навстречу таким верованиям населения.





> Кстати, те последователи джайнизма, которые обладают способностью помнить прошлые перерождения, даже вспоминают свои прошлые жизни в форме растений, например как они были деревьями, как их там пилили, рубили, строгали и т.д. 
> Что в общем-то тоже интересный факт... Говорит, наверное, о связи содержания подобных воспоминаний с тем, какие взгляды вспоминающий исповедует.


Вот, к слову, иллюстрация джайнских воззрений:

----------

Aion (16.05.2013), Bob (14.05.2013), Tong Po (15.05.2013), Vladiimir (14.05.2013), Аурум (14.05.2013), Николас (16.05.2013), Топпер- (14.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

*VladimirS*, была уже, хотя и давно, длинная тема "В мире растений".

А так под чувствующими/живыми существами понимаются и птицы, и засекомые : ), и червяки, и моллюски...
И обсуждалось не раз, что чем меньше существо, тем меньше тяжесть нарушение обета непричинения вреда существам.
Ну, и тяжесть нарушения зависит ещё от того, осознано или нет был причинён вред или убито существо. Т.е. если наступил на жука/муравья, которого не заметил, то тяжесть -- никакая.
Хотя, конечно, если _специально не смотришь под ноги_, гуляя в городе, по лесу или в поле и топча всех, кто не спрятался, то это -- неправильно. : )

Что до растений, так ведь если включить и их в разряд чувствующих (а они действительно чувствуют, что давно уже экспериментально установлено, и, более того: есть растения-хищники), чем питаться будем, строго соблюдая обет?
При этом, само собой, и простую траву топтать, без особой на то надобности, не стоит... : )

----------

Tong Po (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Любое восприятие/обмен (вдох/выдох?) информацией считаю за наличие сознания. А то что имеет сознание считаю за живое.

Кукуруза "слышет" звук, и реагирует на него химически. У деревьев есть внутренее ухо и осязание, так-же табак, будучи отокованным, передаёт химическую информацию своим родственникам и те начинают выделять те или инные химикаты для защиты, или есть деревья которые имеют семейных дух, другими словаи, когда они окружены своей семьёй, то они не пускают свои корни по максимуму, но оставляют место и питательные вещества своим близким, но если рядом нет семьи, то их корни не имеют такой альтруистичной активности, не говоря уже о хищных растениях, которые живут в симбиозе с одними насекомыми но различают и питаются другими.

А вообще, закон термодинамики на позволят существовать не-разрушая что то другое, поэтому в любом случае, любое существование это в первую очередь разрушение. 1я БИ: рождение это страдание.

Будда сказал следующее в 1ой дхаммападе: 

Manopubbangama dhamma
manosettha manomaya
Дхаммы (феномены) обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены.
Во всяком случае я имею тенденцию интерпритировать таким образом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Растительный мир не входит в колесо перерождений.
> 
> И вообще не стоит изобретать велосипед. Буддийская традиция всех школ считает таковыми только животных.


Но из данного Вами же определения это следует (про растения)... И, потом, а рыбы? Они - не животные. А, например, гидры, инфузории? Очевидно, что они обладают дыханием и у них есть простейшая нервная система, то есть, в научном понимании, они чувствуют.

----------


## Tong Po

> *VladimirS*, была уже, хотя и давно, длинная тема "В мире растений".
> 
> А так под чувствующими/живыми существами понимаются и птицы, и засекомые : ), и червяки, и моллюски...
> И обсуждалось не раз, что чем меньше существо, тем меньше тяжесть нарушение обета непричинения вреда существам.
> Ну, и тяжесть нарушения зависит ещё от того, осознано или нет был причинён вред или убито существо. Т.е. если наступил на жука/муравья, которого не заметил, то тяжесть -- никакая.
> Хотя, конечно, если _специально не смотришь под ноги_, гуляя в городе, по лесу или в поле и топча всех, кто не спрятался, то это -- неправильно. : )
> 
> Что до растений, так ведь если включить и их в разряд чувствующих (а они действительно чувствуют, что давно уже экспериментально установлено, и, более того: есть растения-хищники), чем питаться будем, строго соблюдая обет?
> При этом, само собой, и простую траву топтать, без особой на то надобности, не стоит... : )


Вот джайны, соблюдая абсолютную ахимсу, и умирают с голоду сознательно (не все, разумеется).

----------

